# People in South Tyrol/Alto Adige



## Stephanie&Robert

Hello all,

We're an English couple in our early thirties who moved to Meran / Merano this summer. If there are any other expats in this part of the world who fancy meeting up at some point, please get in touch! It would be nice to speak some English once in a while, and learn from other people's experiences in this wonderful, utterly bizarre corner of Europe.

Stephanie & Robert


----------



## KenzoXIV

Stephanie&Robert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We're an English couple in our early thirties who moved to Meran / Merano this summer. If there are any other expats in this part of the world who fancy meeting up at some point, please get in touch! It would be nice to speak some English once in a while, and learn from other people's experiences in this wonderful, utterly bizarre corner of Europe.
> 
> Stephanie & Robert


Hi Guys,

I couldnt be any further away from you as I am down in Sicily but all I can really say is Welcome to the mad house!! Hopefully some more northern expats will be in touch soon with you!

Kenzo


----------



## Rydenverona

Hi, I'm in Verona! Not very close but pretty close lol!


----------



## samanthah131

Stephanie&Robert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We're an English couple in our early thirties who moved to Meran / Merano this summer. If there are any other expats in this part of the world who fancy meeting up at some point, please get in touch! It would be nice to speak some English once in a while, and learn from other people's experiences in this wonderful, utterly bizarre corner of Europe.
> 
> Stephanie & Robert


Hi there,

Myself and my partner are are moving to Meran from the UK at the end of January and would love to get some tips!

Many Thanks,
Sam


----------



## KenzoXIV

samanthah131 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself and my partner are are moving to Meran from the UK at the end of January and would love to get some tips!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Sam


Hey Sam,

You need to be a little more specific with regards to "Tips" a good tip is always hard boil your eggs to avoid food poisoning.... 

Some basic tips:
Learn the language, or at least make an effort, people will appreciate this.
Always pay a little more and do things legally at the start (and accept that even doing things legally will still leave you open to being ripped off!)
If someone says they will be with you in 10 minutes, allow half an hour to an hour before you actually see them.
If somebody says ok vediamo (ok we'll see) accept it probably won't happen.

Hope this is a start

Kenzo


----------



## samanthah131

Hi both,

We have now moved over to Meran from the UK! Have you found much of an expat community in South Tyrol? Would be nice to have some english conversation!

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## KenzoXIV

samanthah131 said:


> Hi both,
> 
> We have now moved over to Meran from the UK! Have you found much of an expat community in South Tyrol? Would be nice to have some english conversation!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


Hey,

Glad to hear you have made it over. How have you found it so far?

If you need any help let us know!

Kenzo


----------



## mkoubassi

Hi Stephanie & Robert,
I am an Egyptian who moved to Bolzano last September, currently pursuing a master's degree at University of Bolzano.
It would be nice to meet up and have a proper conversation in English. I am currently residing in Bolzano city center. Let me know if you guys are still up for a meeting.
Cheers
Mohamed


----------



## Sundae

*Thinking of returning!*



Stephanie&Robert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We're an English couple in our early thirties who moved to Meran / Merano this summer. If there are any other expats in this part of the world who fancy meeting up at some point, please get in touch! It would be nice to speak some English once in a while, and learn from other people's experiences in this wonderful, utterly bizarre corner of Europe.
> 
> Stephanie & Robert


Hi Stephanie & Robert,

I've lived in Dorf Tirol (you can see it from Merano) during a couple of months at the end of 2017 at my partners house (agriturismo Gasthof). Due to personal circomstances, I had to return to The Netherlands, but I hope to move back in the near future.
Would absolutely LOVE to meet up with English speaking people!
I'm on Facebook under Joanna Ligorio and if you wonder where I'm from, the short answer is Europe :lol:

Ciao,
Joanna


----------



## Katia1984

Hello 

I’m Katia,34. Moved to “dorf Tirol” about 1,5 year ago. Love to talk english again! Find me on Facebook. 

Kind regards


----------



## Sundae

Hi Katia!
We will surely see each other again xxx


----------



## katieburg

*American Expat in South Tyrol*

Hi Stephanie & Robert,
I am an American expat, mid-30s, married to an Italian and living a few hours away from you on the other side of South Tyrol. I stumbled upon your post and would be excited to meet some fellow English speakers at some point! I wanted to send you a private message but I don't think you have enough posts yet to read it...would prefer private messaging. Looking forward to hearing from you if you are still checking this forum 
Cheers,
Katie


----------



## Meg7622

Anyone up for a coffee/aperitivo in Merano?

Hi everyone, I just joined the forum and noticed the thread hasn’t been active for over a year- but if anyone is still in the area, I’d love to meet up.

I’m from New York and moved to Merano nearly a year ago. I’ve been getting settled pretty well but haven’t met any expats, so it would be great to hang out!

Cheers!
Megan


----------



## sparrow777

Meg7622 said:


> Anyone up for a coffee/aperitivo in Merano?
> 
> Hi everyone, I just joined the forum and noticed the thread hasn’t been active for over a year- but if anyone is still in the area, I’d love to meet up.
> 
> I’m from New York and moved to Merano nearly a year ago. I’ve been getting settled pretty well but haven’t met any expats, so it would be great to hang out!
> 
> Cheers!
> Megan


Hello Megan,

From DC in USA, now an expat in Italy. We have decided (Inshallah!) to move to Merano to check-out the city and look at apartments for rent and will be in Merano around August 25. If you are free, would love to meet you for coffee/drinks. Will let you know when our plans are finalized. Ciao!
Sara


----------



## Meg7622

Ciao Sara,

Yes, I will be in Merano around August 25, so let’s definitely meet up if you have a chance.

Tanti saluti,
Megan


----------



## Mountain87

Hello to everyone on this thread,

I am an expat from the US in my early thirties. My girlfriend and I have been living in Bolzano for the past 1.5 years and although I have picked up a little german (her native language) it is hardly conversation worthy. It would be a lot of fun to meet more english speakers in the area.

Cheers,
Tristan


----------



## Marinus

Hi all, if you are still planning to go for a drink in Merano this weekend, i would love to join! I am a future expat moving to Merano around January 2020. I am Dutch. My girlfriend lives in Merano and is able to join too.


----------



## Mountain87

I cannot make this weekend work but if anyone wants to setup a time for next week it would be fun to meet.


----------



## Meg7622

Mountain87 said:


> I cannot make this weekend work but if anyone wants to setup a time for next week it would be fun to meet.


Hi Everyone,

Should we plan on meeting for drinks this Saturday, August 31 in Merano? Any suggestions on time and place?

I set up a Meetup group to make communicating easier. It's the Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol Expat Meetup Group. I'll post the get-together once we have details settled.

Megan


----------



## Meg7622

Hi again, I’ve messaged with a few people and we decided getting an aperitivo in Merano on Saturday at 11.00 would be a nice way to meet everyone.

Based on how many people come and any suggestions on a good place for a group to meet, we can figure out the exact spot later in the week.

Anyway, I’ve posted the event in the meetup group I mentioned. I hope everyone can make it.

Megan


----------



## sparrow777

Hello Megan

Arriving in Bolzano today. Would you please let me know if there is a meeting on Saturday, and time, location etc. Looking forward to seeing you!

Thanks
Sara j


----------



## Meg7622

*Aperitivo Saturday at 12 in Merano*



sparrow777 said:


> Hello Megan
> 
> Arriving in Bolzano today. Would you please let me know if there is a meeting on Saturday, and time, location etc. Looking forward to seeing you!
> 
> Thanks
> Sara j


Hi Sara,

Yes, we are definitely meeting this Saturday at 12.00 in Merano at the outdoor seating area of the bar outside the Terme Hotel. (Officially it's called Bistro La Piazza.) I hope you can make it. Looking forward to meeting you.

Everyone is welcome! Please just let me know by Friday if you're interested so I know how many are coming.

Megan


----------



## sparrow777

Lovely Megan,

I along with my husband and son from the UK will be there. Looking forward to seeing you 😋

Sara


----------



## Meg7622

sparrow777 said:


> Lovely Megan,
> 
> I along with my husband and son from the UK will be there. Looking forward to seeing you 😋
> 
> Sara



Wonderful, Sara. I'm looking forward to meeting you too.

See you tomorrow!

Megan


----------



## tomandmaje

Hi Stephanie and Robert,

We're Americans looking at moving to the Bolzano area in about 2-3 years. We're currently in Stuttgart, Germany. We're going to visit Bolzano and Merano in mid-October. Let me know if you'd like to get together.

Maje


----------



## tomandmaje

We're considering retiring to the area and will be visiting on a regular basis to get a feel for housing, shopping, and all the other stuff one needs when moving somewhere. We'll be down there in the middle of October and would love to get together with some of you.

Maje


----------



## Yaaramlm

Hello!
Though not English, I would love to meet with some English speakers!
My partner lives in Bozano and often frequents Merano, so I quite regularly visit these cities (I myself live in Bologna). Should one or both of you be around next week, I'd love to catch a drink or a friendly chat.
Cheers,
Yaara


----------



## tomandmaje

Hi everyone,

We're visiting Merano for the first time in early November to see if we'd like to retire there. I'd love to meet up with anyone or everyone. 

Maje


----------



## MattJamesSmith

*Moving over in 2020*

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping this may be a great opportunity for me (31) and my girlfriend (26) to meet some English speakers among you, that live around the Merano/Bolzano area.

We will be moving over to just outside of Burgstall, and will be fully moved over around February/March time - we are from the Lake District in the UK.

Unfortunately we fall short of speaking any great Italian or German and this move has come sudden (she has been relocated with work), so it would be great to meet people close by that we can have easy, full conversations with.

If anyone will be around in early 2020 it would be great to know, and hopefully meet up in the near future!

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Marinus

Hi all,

If anyone is still reading this, I would love to meet up with a fellow English speaker! I'm from Holland and I've been living in Merano for a few months now. If you're interested, let me know  Cheers


----------



## Meg7622

Hi Marinus, 
I’m in Merano too and could definitely meet up next week. Maybe at an outdoor bar like the Terme?
Cheers,
Megan


----------



## Marinus

Hi Megan,
That's great! Terme sounds good. What day would suit you? I cannot go on Friday but the other days are possible.
Ciao, Marinus


----------



## Meg7622

Great. How about either Wednesday or Thursday evening?


----------



## Marinus

Let's do Wednesday evening. I'm sending you a private message.


----------



## Marinus

Looks like i don't have permission to send a private message. If you let me know at what time i will be there


----------



## 1766376

I know this thread is old, but I’m wondering if any of you are still living in South Tyrol (Bolzano preferably)... I’ve been living in Italy for a few years and I really miss speaking English. If anyone’s up for a coffee let me know


----------



## DianaH7

Frannie333 said:


> I know this thread is old, but I’m wondering if any of you are still living in South Tyrol (Bolzano preferably)... I’ve been living in Italy for a few years and I really miss speaking English. If anyone’s up for a coffee let me know


Hi Frannie,
I've just registered here, and so seek contacts. I am actually not yet in the country, but in Germany (Sth) aiming at relocation as soon as poss.
II am not English either, sadly, but German by nationality - but have lived in the UK for years and never been a "proper German" again afterwards - I am a hardcore anglophile by choice  I would have wanted to make it back to the UK for good, but - alas - along came Brexit. And the door slammed in my face ..
So - Italy it is )
I would want to aim for Sth. Tyrolia for the time-being, because that is bi-lingual, and my Italian is getting better by the day, but not good enough. Yet.
So I am looking for

contacts
place to stay - share, flat
job (been sakced recently aafter 15 years) - I do IT (transl. industry: DTP, trans. engineering) and, before that, and so can do again, catering (am trained in that). So am flexible .. for starters anyway, as I was in London in the beginning.
I am a little older though, now, in my mid-fifties.
So any advice, contacts, eventually a meet-up, would be great. Especially with "my" English people, like yourself.

Diana


----------



## 1766376

Hey Diana, 
Lovely to meet you! 
I’ll PM you


----------



## Lizzie!

1766376 said:


> I know this thread is old, but I’m wondering if any of you are still living in South Tyrol (Bolzano preferably)... I’ve been living in Italy for a few years and I really miss speaking English. If anyone’s up for a coffee let me know



Hey, I was just wondering if you were still around in Bolzano? I'm English, 27 and have been living here for almost two years now! Would be interested to meet if you're still here 🙂


----------



## Lizzie!

Meg7622 said:


> Anyone up for a coffee/aperitivo in Merano?
> 
> Hi everyone, I just joined the forum and noticed the thread hasn’t been active for over a year- but if anyone is still in the area, I’d love to meet up.
> 
> I’m from New York and moved to Merano nearly a year ago. I’ve been getting settled pretty well but haven’t met any expats, so it would be great to hang out!
> 
> Cheers!
> Megan


Hey Meg, are you still here in Merano? I'm english and have been living here for almost two years, would be great to have some english conversation if you're still here 🙂


----------



## JudyLee

Stephanie&Robert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We're an English couple in our early thirties who moved to Meran / Merano this summer. If there are any other expats in this part of the world who fancy meeting up at some point, please get in touch! It would be nice to speak some English once in a while, and learn from other people's experiences in this wonderful, utterly bizarre corner of Europe.
> 
> Stephanie & Robert


----------

